# my 2006 haunt video revisited



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hey, I finally got around to loading the version of the video that has the 4-5min slide show at the end of it online, the video footage is the same as what was on the dvd compilation except now there's a slideshow following it.

address on google video is

Haunt on Windy Hill, 2006


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

Really nice. Scary without being too frightening for kids. It is the kind of mix I hope to accomplish.

(Although, getting a real scream out of the older kids is still a lot of fun.)

Very nice work.

Kurt


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you get much response to your *Zombie Pumpkins*?
I have been using them for several years and never cease to be amazed by what Ryan will think of next.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

we got the most compliments about the pumpkins... people just loved 'em. the fcg placed a distant second...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching your video, Nick...and the slideshow and music were excellent.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice video. Looking forward to producing my first video for my first haunt this year.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow that was cool... especially liked the fcg and crawling zombie guy


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that NickG, I really wished I was there. The music was perfect, everything turned out just awesome!


----------

